# Guess Whaaaaaaaaaaaaat?



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, can you guess? 
New pics of Obito?
Nooooooooo

Pics of some of my other guys?
Nooooooooo

Sorority pics?
Nooooooooo

Baby pics?
Still nooooooo 

So, what pictures could DF possibly be posting here?
................




Can you say new PURPLE dragon HM male? 










































































































































































































































And yes, that is purple you see there, not blue. The camera decided that it would be amusing to turn all of Raikous beautiful purple coloring blue :/  Yeah...

xDDD Okay, so I saw this guy at my LPS on Thursday and FLIPPED!! I'm not 100% sure, but he looks quite dragony to me...and yes, all that intense blue on him? Same intensity, only purple. 
I couldn't get him Thursday....instead I had to settle on a few live plants(mom was with me >_>), but Ashi wanted to go see my LPS, so we went yesterday....and, well, there was no one to talk me out of him then!! xDDD :lol: 
Haha, Ashi actually ended up getting a new guy as well(unnamed ATM). Hes a Red dragon SD, I'll have to get some pics of him later(he'll be staying with me until Ashi can make some room for him ). Hes HUGE though, I think hes pretty old...probably some customer brought him in. Such a cool guy though, kind of old and wise looking xD Anyway, I'll post pics of him later so you guys can suggest names xDD But yeah...


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

Ooooo... He's a beauty! and he looks dragony to me lol My mom always talks me out of getting new bettas too... I'll prob come home with one today though hehe


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love his lipstick.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks!!! :-D

Hehe, yeah, can't being home bettas when I'm with my parents....they throw a fit  Lol, that's why I love being able to go places with Ashi xDDD He'll talk me INOT getting a new boy


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

haha that's what bf's are for!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

OMG I want him soooo bad! He is gorgeous!!! I LOVE his lips.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

:O 

I want to kiss him on his lips! They are SO adorable!!!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Aw, you did his lipstick and made him pretty. 

He's quite the looker. Nice find. How many is Ashi up to? lol he went from 0 to 60 fast, but don't we all.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Awwwwww! I love his coloring! Also, I love his lips!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehehe xDDD I know!! I noticed the lipstick after I bought him and squealed at the cuteness of it xDD <3 Hes so adorable.

Lol!! I think Ashi is up to...5 now xD Haha.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

name him monroe lol
or manson.
Idk he looks unusual with that adorable face.
He is beautiful


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, thank you! xD

His name is actually Raikou, a character from one of my favorite animes


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

o my gosh he is beautiful and he looks like hes wearing lip stick lol his lips are blue...im jelous


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

:nicefish:
Oh. My. God. You found that at your LPS? What is it called? I am coming no matter how far away it is lol. Or maybe I'll just steal that fish! He's beautiful! You are amazingly lucky. Hmm...could we have some better flaring pics please with sugar on top??


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!! LOVE his lips!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

People people people its not lipstick. It's MANstick lol, anyway I LOVE your new betta DragonFish He's VERY handsome.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

ROFL!! Manstick....you guys are hilarious xDD :lol:

Ahh, thanks so much!! I know, Raikou was my best LPS find since Alphonse(Copper Dragon HM). Usually this place gets the usual stuff, a couple sorta unusual ones here and there...(yellowy VTs, red dragons, a butterfly or two..)and then sometimes they get in something that you just do NOT see short of AB...its pretty cool xDD

Oh, and the store is called Bridges Pets  As far as I know, there are only two locations...here in Snohomish, and over in Lake Stevens(WA State)....so road trip time for everyone!! xD :lol:

I'll see if I can get some better flaring pics....debating on moving him over to the divided 5 with Obito(Black Hayate hasn't stopped flaring in a week....Obito could care less for the most part, but I think I may have to give Hayate his own tank again )


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Gorgeous. He looks exactly like my Sid Vicious.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks! ^-^

Oh, and I found this really good example of Raikous actual coloring...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1274978402

His body coloring and such is exactly the same as this guy....though his fins are all pink and red xD


----------



## rachel1811 (Mar 13, 2010)

Love him!! He looks like he's whistling 

Rx


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks!!  
Hehe, he kinda does doesn't he? xD :lol:

I'll be taking some more pics of Raikou today, hopefully some that show off his true coloring a little better.


----------

